# The Project!



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Okay decided to put a proper journal together, been training for several years now.

These were results last year when cutting over summer, but have decided to put some size on over the next few months and then cut.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/190058-14-weeks-cutting-progress.html#post3377108

First pic is below was after 3 months bulking haha when 18, other two pics are from last year when I did a 14 week strict cut with Vishnu TDT 1.5ml EOD, GHRP 2/CJC wo DAC, Clen, ECAS, T3 and Winni at end of it.

,

Since October I have been off the juice, had a strict PCT with Hackskii's protocol as was on for 6 months prior including 3 months of tren in the TDT. Ran the peptides since and feel they have made a big difference retaining size and strength plus the decent PCT helped a lot. Previous years I crashed badly on less harsh cycles, this time I lost little size and stength, although the condition was no where near as good after a few months.

Last week I started Zydex Pharma Pro-Mass (Dbol 25mg/Oxys 25mg) and weight is up 8lbs today in 6 days. Will be running this for 6 weeks.

Peptides will be ran throughout and Test 400 at 1ml EW, and 1.2g of EQ. Been reading about people raving about EQ at 1g+ doses so going to give it ago, they say thats where the anabolic effects really kick in plus the vascularity. Injectables will be Feurza.

Plan is 14 weeks of this, after I stop orals in 6 weeks, will throw slin in for another 6 weeks of remaining bulk.

Cheers


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mate that cutting cycle you did was amazing, what an inspiration!

I'm sure your bulk will be equally as successful, all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers mate, consistency is key.. And don't get demotivated, at week 8 I was ****ed off as put a lot of effort in but in the mirror still didn't look good! Then last 6 weeks all the changes visually happened.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

top stuff there mate, awesome cut, reps!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't want to bump your old thread or clog this one with questions about your cut, I'll PM you in a min..


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Okay Tom will respond later mate. cheers


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Just done arms, good pump from the Dbol/Oxy and strength up as well. Aiming to get as much protein as possible in with high carbs around workouts and rest of time high fat/protein.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Amazing cut damn


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

- Legend

Frijj milkshake with 2 scoops whey, with 200g Chicken Breast and baguette with barbeque source.

Anyone not tried Frijj with 2 scoops of whey it is amazing!! Chocolate Frijj with maxiraw choc orange = Heaven


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Holy crap! that is awesome, very well done


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Just done first jab of EQ and Test 400. Will be doing 2ml EQ and 0.5ml of T400 twice per week. Feurza labs, looking forward to the Zydex Pharma oils though as the Dbol/Oxy blend is bang on.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Weight up another pound, trained back today but back pumps were a killer near the end! Still looking pretty lean, but running Aromasin to help keep the bloat off.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

So whats your current weight mate?

Will keep track of this


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking good. How much are you squatting?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Current weight is 13st 9lbs, I'm 5ft 8.

Haven't squatted hard for a while, previously got to about 180kg.

Attempting to put on size but aiming to keep body fat lower than previous years. Different approach to macros this time and starting with a lower bf, also cardio 3 times per week. Plus the peptides make a big difference IMO.. Think I will stay on them all the time, been on them about 8 months.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Brilliant cut there matey.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

A damn nice cut!! Definitely gonna follow your bulk closely.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Does jabbing peptides frequently daily not drive you insane, really tempted to try a GHRP and CJC combo but this is the only thing putting me off


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

A little a first but you get used to it, doing twice per day.. 3 times became a pain in the ass especially with work.

Although its just sub-q so a jab only takes a second compared to intermuscular so not too bad.

Peptides are cheap as well, I stocked up from a US site in there new year sale with 6 months worth and was only £150 I think. So not bad, most mates blow that on Charlie on a weekend.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

tom1234 said:


> A little a first but you get used to it, doing twice per day.. 3 times became a pain in the ass especially with work.
> 
> Although its just sub-q so a jab only takes a second compared to intermuscular so not too bad.
> 
> Peptides are cheap as well, I stocked up from a US site in there new year sale with 6 months worth and was only £150 I think. So not bad, lots of people I know blow that on Charlie on a weekend.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

Sub'd, cant wait to see your results after such a successful cut.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Weight up another 2lbs to 13st 11 now, so hopefully back over 14 stone in the next few days.

Definitely feeling on again with good pumps and muscles feeling full, have suffered with a little joint pain probably down to the Aromasin.

Jabbed another 2ml Fuerza EQ with 0.5ml Vishnu t400 and no PIP at all.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Can you detail your peptide usage please mate? Also which site you using for your current batch (list as long as they don't sell AAS  )


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Peptides using CJC 1295 wo DAC and GHRP 6 twice per day. Got mine current batch from maximpep which is a US site as they had a good sale and stocked up.

In the past I also rate www.purity-solutions.net highly as they test each batch.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Did 30 mins of steady state cardio this morning, trying to do it a 3 times per week on days off from gym.

Water retention is still pretty good at the moment as running the Aromasin at 25mg per day, slightly dry joints from it but seems to be doing the job.

Snowed in which has ****ed me off with lack of food at home, trying to eat anything i can to get the calories in.

Another couple of weeks of pro mass (Dbol/Oxy blend) then dropping and just running injectables for next few months. Then maybe winni/var at end of cycle!


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Did some chest and shoulders this morning, weight up another 1lb to 13st 12lbs. Still feeling pumped and a little more vascular maybe down to the EQ started to kick in a little more.

Calories high, aiming for 350-400g of protein per day. Snacking on ryvita between meals with peanut butter mmm for extra calories!


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Spotted these crazy RTDs someone was selling on Ebay. 200 grams of whey protein isolate and milk protein isolate with 0 fat and 0 carbs in only a 300ml bottle.

Managed to get 18 for £36 quid so 200 grams protein for £2, cheap as ****.

They are very thick though with a little aftertaste, like drinking syrup but great as a mouthful is like 15 grams of protein. So good for keeping the protein high when out and about between meals.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

tom1234 said:


> View attachment 115041
> 
> 
> Spotted these crazy RTDs someone was selling on Ebay. 200 grams of whey protein isolate and milk protein isolate with 0 fat and 0 carbs in only a 300ml bottle.
> ...


There's 200g in that one bottle???? How do they taste. That's pretty fantastic


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes 200 grams per bottle, with the bottle a bout the same ml as a can of coke.

As you would expect its like syrup, but easy enough to drink and I wash down with some water otherwise you do get a bit of aftertaste.

Someone was selling as a one off, they normally retail at £6, think discount supplements sell them but I was lucky and got for £2 each.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Seen the seller has none left on eBay, need to get these at that price it's a steal!! Have you spoke to the seller to confirm its a one of promo??


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

It wasn't a company I got mine from, it was a random guy. Think he had them then got injured and I won the auction..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

tom1234 said:


> View attachment 115041
> 
> 
> Spotted these crazy RTDs someone was selling on Ebay. 200 grams of whey protein isolate and milk protein isolate with 0 fat and 0 carbs in only a 300ml bottle.
> ...


Sounds beasting!

May be worthwhile getting as a standby for poor days it when in a rush


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Subbed

Looking forward to seeing your results Tom


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ebasiuk1 said:


> Seen the seller has none left on eBay, need to get these at that price it's a steal!! Have you spoke to the seller to confirm its a one of promo??


Obviously second hand..... Didn't want them anymore... have a search maybe


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good session at the gym a few comments from people, weight is up from 13st 2lbs at start of cycle 2 weeks ago today to 14st 1lb and bodyfat looks pretty similar.

Few more vains coming through, so looks like the EQ is starting to kick in, few people say its great at 1g+ for vascularity so will hopefully carry on and vains become more visible.

Will update with a few pics as well at weekend. Still hammering the calories, carbs morning and around workouts, then mainly protein and fats at other times. Protein is very high throughout day. Around 400g at an estimate.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is Mike Arnold's article on high dose EQ:

Boldenone, particularly Boldenone Undecyclenate, is a drug which has procured devoted advocates on both sides of the fence. Opinions run strong regarding the effectiveness of this steroid, with the unimpressed often chastising it as worthless and its ardent supporters touting it as indispensible. Perhaps more than any other steroid, there is a clear rift between acceptance and rejection and while variances in personal response combined with its slow-acting nature no doubt play a role in this divide, I am convinced that the primary reason for such conflicting views is due to suboptimal dosing practices among many of its users.

Boldenone, most commonly known as Equipoise (EQ for short), and also sold under the names Ganabol, Equigan and Ultragan, was originally produced as a veterinary steroid. Traditionally, it has been used in race horses in order to increase performance and aid in recovery, but it did not take long for BB'rs to begin experimenting with the drug and by the 1980's, it was in relatively high demand. Initially thought of as an "exotic" steroid, it is now under mass production by today's UGL's and is considered basic stock in the world of AAS. Legend has it that even 8X Mr. Olympia himself, Lee Haney, was a big fan of this drug. Certainly, this would've contributed to its growing popularity back in the day.

On paper, there doesn't appear to be anything special about Boldenone. Here are some basic facts: It is a non-progestagenic, non-methylated 1-dehydro derivative of testosterone, so it lacks the liver toxic effects associated with most oral steroids. It possesses an A:A ratio of 100:50 (anabolic/androgenic), making it roughly half as androgenic as testosterone and equally anabolic when compared on a mg to mg basis. Boldenone displays a weaker binding affinity for the androgen receptor than testosterone, yet it is less prone to attach to sex hormone binding globulin, which likely helps to balance out its myotropic effects. The drug will maintain blood levels of the base compound for roughly 14-16 days post-injection, yet twice weekly injections are appropriate when attempting to maintain stable blood levels.

One interesting characteristic of Boldenone which bears mentioning is the discrepancy between its proposed rate of aromatization and its propensity to initiate estrogen side effects. Boldenone is said to aromatize at about 50% the rate of testosterone, which should make it a fairly estrogenic drug, prone to causing estrogenic side effects such as gynecomastia and water retention, especially at higher dosages. However, real-world experience has shown us that EQ is very unlikely to propagate serious estrogenic side effects, even when administered at high dosages. For example, it is very common for a testosterone user to experience gynecomastia and water retention at a dosage of 500 mg per week, if not dealt with&#8230;and they almost always occur when venturing up to the 750-1,000 mg per week range. Many users will encounter these side effects even when using as little as 300-400 mg per week. However, when administering EQ at dosages of 600-800 mg per week, those side effects rarely manifest&#8230;and few users experience them even when using 1,000 mg per week or more! With EQ aromatizing at half the rate of testosterone, one would expect to witness estrogenic side effects in a large percentage of users, but this does not occur. Why? One explanation is found in the drug's metabolism. Specifically, Boldenone metabolizes to an anti-aromatase inhibitor known as 1,4 dienedone. This could certainly explain why Boldenone, despite it relatively high rate of aromatization, does not deliver anywhere near the estrogenic punch that its aromatization rate implies.

One highly prized trait of EQ, which has been established as a long-held belief for decades now, is its ability to increase vascularity to a greater degree than other androgens. Many years ago, I couldn't help but wonder if this claim was nothing more than placebo-strengthened lore. Yet, repeated personal experiences, as well as speaking with 100's of other athletes over the years, have confirmed, at least in my mind, this claim to be fact. It is true that all androgens increase RBC count, which can potentially increase vascularity, yet science has not yet found any mechanism by which Boldenone might accomplish this more proficiently than other AAS. Still, I do not find this surprising given the fact that we know many things about AAS through real-world experience, which have not yet been proven by accepted science.

In light of the vascularity claim, this is an ideal time to discuss another one of Boldenone's unique, yet scientifically unproven characteristics&#8230;increased appetite. While once again, we can find no legitimate mechanism by which Boldenone might accomplish this feat, many users have sworn that this "side effect" is a reality. Personally, I am not yet convinced of its existence, as there are not only other plausible explanations, but I have never experienced it myself, despite experimenting with large dosages of the drug. Still, I do not deny the possibility of its existence, being that many individuals over the years have supported the notion.

As expected, Boldenone is known to provide lean, hard, water-free increases in muscle tissue. However, it is not generally recognized as a very potent muscle-builder, but has often been used as an "add-on" or secondary steroid, in order to further increase one's results without a commensurate increase in side effects. Few expect it to provide impressive growth and it is almost never used as the base drug in one's stack. Because of this, I began to re-evaluate the proposed optimal dosing guidelines for this drug and what I found that is that unlike most other steroids, which usually begin to reach the point of diminishing returns at between 500-1,000 mg per week, EQ tends to reach its optimal dosing range much later on&#8230;around 2 grams per week (great results will be found between 1.5-3.0 grams). Of course, all steroids will continue to activate more receptor sites (and thus provide greater muscle growth), up until about 3,500 mg per week, but with Boldenone, it seems that the gains are just starting to get good at 1 gram weekly, while most other AAS seem to be nearly tapped out by that point, quickly hitting the point of diminishing returns.

One factor which makes higher dosing with EQ possible is its relatively mild nature, in terms of side effects. While many steroids would be rather unpleasant to run at 2 grams weekly, many individuals will find Boldenone to be rather tame at that dose. This is an important consideration because after all, no one wants to be miserable on-cycle. It is understandable to think that some may initially be put off by these doses, as the typical steroid user frequently views anything over 1 gram per week (per steroid) as "mega-dosing" and therefore, excessive. Assumably, this mentality was instilled through the repeated dosing recommendations of other AAS, which by their nature, do not need to be dosed much higher than 1 gram weekly in order to achieve near optimal results, but with Boldenone, we are dealing with a different animal altogether. Boldenone is a steroid which "needs" to be dosed higher than other AAS if one wishes to take advantage of the full capabilities of this drug. 600-800 mg per week just isn't going to cut it if one wants to experience everything this drug has to offer. When dosed at the above mentioned range, Boldenone becomes a formidable muscle-builder, packing on genuine muscle fiber rather quickly. No, using bold at 2 grams weekly will not add as much bodyweight as 2 grams of test, but unlike testosterone, the weight gained will be actual muscle tissue, not a moderate amount of muscle accompanied by a small pool of water. In short, you will look much better using 2 grams of Boldenone along with a moderate amount of test, than you will be using a mountain of test along with a moderate dose of Bold.

Over the last 6+ months, at my recommendation, I have had the pleasure of witnessing first-hand the effect that larger dosages of Boldenone has had on numerous individuals and without exception, everyone who engaged in this practice reported a much more pleasant cycle compared to the typical test-heavy cycles so common today, as well as a dramatic improvement in the quality of their musculature. Needless to say, by the conclusion of their cycles, Boldenone was no longer viewed a weak muscle builder, being suitable only as an "add-on", but as a real alternative to more traditional cycles. So, the next time you consider using Bold as a part of your cycle, try to look at it from a fresh perspective&#8230;as a drug which "needs" to be utilized at higher dosages in order to experience all that it has to offer. If you do, I can promise you impressive, high-quality, water-free increases in muscle tissue, along with dramatic increases in vascularity over a 12-16 week period.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Weight up to 14st 2lbs now so 14lbs up since start of cycle.

Still looking relatively lean so hopefully not too much fat added, will take a few pics some point today or tomorrow.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Couple of days off from the gym as its been shut, but decided to do some HIIT cardio this morning.

Bad idea on the Zydex Pro Mass, got bad lower back pump and shin splints so had to stop halfway through. Will do it next time once I've stopped the orals.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Been a while but training go well, strength increases really happening now. Last night did close grip benches and got 12 reps at 120kg, compared to 8 at 100kg at start of cycle.

Weight is up to 14st 5lb now from 13st 2lb 4 weeks ago. So 17lb in 28 days, mainly down to the Zydex Pro mass.

Getting more vascular from the bold now and not too much added in terms of fat. Bad back pumps from the Pro-mass and a few more spot on back, but that's to be expected.

Going to run the tabs for another 2 weeks then come off until end of cycle when will throw in var but giving the liver a break for 3 months first.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thinking of adding Insulin in 2 weeks when come off the tabs, one of these pre-workout protocols:

Mike Arnold's

Here is a pre-workout insulin protocol, which will kick your ass. Your not going to fnd a pre-workout protocol, which works better. I have tried dozens of different programs in my clients and none of them work as well.

Of course, keep in mind that there are many different ways to run insulin, but if your limiting it to only at workout times, try the following. 10 lbs in 1-2 weeks is common.

Lastly, I will assume you are thoroughy familiar with Insulin and know what signs to look for in the event of hypoglycemia. I am not going to type out all the warning signs or what to do in the event of a hypoglycemic attack. However, the following program is very unlikely to result in any type of serious hypoglycemic event, even in those with extreme inuslin sensitivity. I am also unaware of your bodyweight or dietary needs, so I will write a program which should be suitable for 1st time nsulin users between 200-250 lbs.

30 minutes before workout

Inject 15 IU Humalog

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams of Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

4.5 grams GPLC.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

2 grams vitamin C.

500 mg Potassium.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).

4.5 grams Leucine.

5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.

2 grams Beta alanine.

15 grams Glycerol monostearate.

10 grams glutamine.

3 grams Taurine.

60 minutes later

60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).

20 grams hydrolyzed protyein (whey, casein, or beef).

Note: You should consume a regular meal within 3-4 hours of beginning this protocol. Also, I don't recomnmend doing it if it has been 5 or more hours since you heve last eaten, as your blood suagr will be pretty low when you start....so try to get in your last meal within 3 to no more than 4 hours before beginning the protocol.

Lastly, since you will be drinking your last shake either at the end of your workout or very close to it (unless you workout for many hours), there is no need to eat a whole food meal assoonas the workout is over. You can wait a good hour after consuming your fina shake before eating a post-workout meal, as your body will already be supplied with all the nutrients it needs to grow.

This program will work very well for you. Give it a shot. 15 IU is a good starting dose of insulin for a pre-wrkout protocol. The amount of carbs and protien provided is more than enough to use up 15 IU of Slin, but if it worries you, somply use 10 IU for your 1st time and then go up to 15 the next time. Your pumps will be through the ****in' roof and you will quickly gain fullness, size and overall bodyweight. Bottom line: You will feel like you are using AAS for your first time all over again and will look much bigger within just 2 weeks. It will work better if you follow this protocol at least 5 times a week. Guys who train only 3 or 4 days a week don't notice quit as good of results because they're only using Slin 3-4 times per week.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mutant's Insulin Protocol

Ok, so after talking to some professional and elite bodybuilders, I have learned quite a bit about what a well known professional trainer is having these bodybuilders to do to obtain the retarded amounts of weight they have been added to their bodies. It's simply taking their insulin pre-workout, combined with 3 "shakes". I looked at this Insulin protocol, and the ingredients in the shakes, and designed my own Insulin Protacol to better suit my goals and routine. I use better quality of ingredients in my shakes, and added my HGH pre-workout, and igf-1lr3 post workout as well.

Now, the theory behind this insulin protocol is, "Why break the body down, only to rebuild it? When you can simply keep adding onto the Body!"

So basically, by forcing the carbohydrates and Essential Amino Acids into your muscles while you train, the muscle tissue is not breaking down in the same manner that they normally would. It is actually being both protected and forced to grow at the same time. I have not done too much research behind the theory, but it sure sounded good to me, based on what I know about enhancing drugs and supplementation. I prefer trying things out myself, and going by results. Well, the results were spectacular.

Before I begin, I want to say that this typed out protocol is just a base. It is to give you a base to work from/with. Everybody is different. Some people will need more or less carbs and amino acids. This is based on the amount of insulin that they are using and how their bodies react. This is why I gave a range for the supplements and insulin doses. You will need to adjust it based on how you react. For the carbohydrates, always start high, and lower it accordingly, once you get the feel of it.

We start off by taking our HGH, and give it a few minutes to get circulating, before we add our insulin. The idea behind this, is to make sure that the HGH passes the liver while we have a substantial amount of insulin in the body. This is how we produce large IGF-1 spikes. After the workout, we go home and take our IGF-1LR3. We are taking this to increase our insulin sensitivity, and to help use up any of those receptors that we have not filled. I could go more into detail, but if you are using this protocol, you should already know all about the drugs, and should be able to put it together yourself.

- -30 min prior to workout: Take 10iu HGH subq

- -15 min prior to workout: Take 6-16iu Novalog subq

- -10 min prior to workout: Drink shake #1

- -After every working set: Sip on shake #2, and finish by end of workout

- -Go home

- -Take 100mcg of the IGF-1lr3 (for it's insulin sensitizing effects)

- -Take down shake #3

- -Done..now you are huge

Ok, now what is in the shakes...

Shake 1: 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro Protein powder , 40-60g Low DE Maltodextrin, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate, 200mg Caffeine (or pre-workout powdered mix of choice in place of caffeine)

Shake 2: 10-20g EAA's or PeptoPro Protein powder, 50-100g Dextrose, 5g Micronized Creatine Monohydrate

Shake 3: 2 cups pasteurized egg whites, 1 cup dry oats, 1 banana or 1 cup blueberries (I prefer them to be frozen), splenda or stevia

*There is no need for a supplemented post workout shake because your glycogen will not be depleted, and you will have been ingesting aminos the whole time too. So dense whole food calories with low fat content, are going to be the best option here. So we throw it in a blender and take it down.

Now, I would like to advise you cheap-skates, not to go out and buy the cheapest ingredients that you can find. Please pick quality supplements. It does and will make a difference. Spend the extra 2$ and buy some quality ****, or your results may be skewed. Thinks about it this way: Your body is a Lamborghini. Would you fill your tank with low grade octane from Costco? No, of course not, it would run like ****. So use quality supplements, not bulk junk crap, and your results will be that much better!

Supplement idea for those of you who need to be pointed in the right direction:

EAA's: Champion Nutrition makes a good EAA product that has creatine in it, and also one that has caffeine too. It's called Champion Nutrition Amino Shooter Core, 18 pkts. There are 3 versions. None are a proprietary blend, and they are made with pharmacy grade aminos.

PeptoPro Protein powder : This can be used in place of the EAA's. It is a high quality peptide/EAA product made from hydrolyzed casein. Different companies buy PeptoPro and flavor it. One brand I have tried that is flavored is MAP by Primordial Performance.

Low DE Maltodextrin: This means Low Dextrose Equivalency. The lower the equivalence, the more complex of a chain it is, and the slower it will break down into a sugar. A couple good ones are Carb Complex by Nutek, and CytoSport Cytocarb II . If corn maltodextrins give you stomach problems, then other water soluble carbohydrates like Karbolyn can work. They just tend to be expensive, and do the same exact thing. Some people that have used this protocol with success, have actually used dextrose in place of the maltodextrin due to stomach problems.

Dextrose: Yes, you can find this anywhere, but I prefer AST Sports Science DGC because it also contains vitamins.

Micronized Creatine Monohydrate : Well, the name says it all. Any brand that uses Creapure as the source of their creatine monohydrate, should be just fine. I use Bioplex.

*Do not use cheap starch carbs, like waxy maize, in the shakes. The carbs need to be water soluble and easily digested. By keeping them soluble, they help pull the aminos in.

I decided to throw this insulin protocol together after I had my leg surgery, in hopes of gaining some abnormal amounts of muscle back that I had lost. I can tell you that I did, and this protocol works better than any protocol I have ever used. I started off at 204 - 205lb, and ended up at 234 after 4-5 weeks! I was taking anabolics on the side, but I guarantee that amount of insane weight, that fast, was not from the long estered steroids I was taking. I literally filled out instantly. When I dropped the insulin, I only lost a few pounds of water, and retained most, if not all, of my strength. So the gains were very solid, and not just a bunch of glycogen storage.

I do not want to post this on the open forums because there are too many idiot kids out there that will attempt this protocol in hopes of becoming an instant monster (which wont happen for them), and they will mess it up somehow. Maybe by being stupid, maybe by cutting corners, maybe by using cheap ingredients. Who knows? I don't need people hurting themselves, or not having good results, and them coming back and complaining. Even though they were the ones cutting corners!

So, there it is boys. Some people are paying big money for this type of info. It's nothing special. It's just different, but it makes sense and it works.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Of the two I would personally use mike Arnold's.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Have you tried Mike Arnold's mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

tom1234 said:


> Have you tried Mike Arnold's mate?


I haven't tried any insulin protocol yet but I will be using Mike Arnold's. from my reading, some people think it is overly complicated but I can see why it may be better.

I will be using mike's during my next bulk.

I think mutants's if you take away the igf and GH will lose part of its purpose


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes going to go with Mike Arnolds I think, hoping to start in 2 weeks. Got the Humalog ready, with this pen http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lilly-HumaPen-Luxura-3ml-One-Insulin-Delivery-Device-Choice-of-2-Colours-BNIB-/290729998294?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Mobility_Disability_Medical_ET&var=&hash=item43b0dbb7d6

Got taurine, leucine, beta alanine, glutamine, creatine, glycerol monosterate, Vitargo and Carnivore (Hydrolysed Beef Protein).

Just hope it doesn't taste horrendous haha.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Pretty good, try to keep it cleanish and protein around 400g a day at moment.

Bulking for next 8 weeks then will attempt to cut, hopefully similar condition to last year but a stone heavier.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Breakfast. 2 scoops protein, 400ml milk, 4 Weetabix, 1 smoothie about 60g protein.. 5ml fish oil

Mid morning: Myprotein Cookie, gulp of Profect protein RTD, 30g cashews

Lunch: Wholemeal Bageutte 200g Chicken, 2 muller lights.

Afternoon: Myprotein Cookie, gulp of Profect protein RTD, 30g cashews

Before Gym: 50g Whey, 4 Weetabix

After gym: 50g Dextrose, 60g Whey

Tea: 200g chicken, 100g pasta

Before bed: 60g Casein, 400ml Milk, 2 ryvita with peanut butter


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

tom1234 said:


> Yes going to go with Mike Arnolds I think, hoping to start in 2 weeks. Got the Humalog ready, with this pen http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lilly-HumaPen-Luxura-3ml-One-Insulin-Delivery-Device-Choice-of-2-Colours-BNIB-/290729998294?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Mobility_Disability_Medical_ET&var=&hash=item43b0dbb7d6
> 
> Got taurine, leucine, beta alanine, glutamine, creatine, glycerol monosterate, Vitargo and Carnivore (Hydrolysed Beef Protein).
> 
> Just hope it doesn't taste horrendous haha.


May be a bit Grim tbf the blue raspberry carnivor can mask most flavours though its pretty damn flavourful.

I was wondering if switching some of the vitargo to allow you to mix your shake with something like pineapple juice to mask some of the other bits.

Not sure how much I would trust insulin off eBay surely you can get it of other sites?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

That is an insulin pen and its made by Lilly, the insulin sourced separately and its proper humalog sealed.

The same pen is available from diabetes UK but cheaper on EBay.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

tom1234 said:


> That is an insulin pen and its made by Lilly, the insulin sourced separately and its proper humalog sealed.
> 
> The same pen is available from diabetes UK but cheaper on EBay.


Ahhh okay! I was having a blonde moment.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

No worries mate, will keep you updated when I start


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Started the Insulin on Wednesday, having a week cross over with the Zydex Pro Mass which I come off on Tuesday.

Still running 400mg test and 1.2g bold a week.

First jab I did 10iu Humalog and followed the Mike Arnold protocol, was a bit paranoid of going hypo so training wasn't the best, but was fine.

Last night I did Chest and Shoulders, dropped to 8IU and was much more focused.. Same shakes, did a PB on Bench got 7 reps with no help at 140kg.. Then dropped to 120kg and got 11 reps with no spot.

Never had such a big increase in strength from just one dose of something before.

Weight at 14st 5ish, diet was poor with lack of calories for 2 days.

I do find after each insulin workout, next morning muscle look fuller and actually better definition too.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

All sounds great so far on the slin, are you going to run in for 4 weeks or longer?


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes probably 4 weeks, second work out was great. First wasn't the best because I got abit paranoid about going hypo.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

@tom1234 any updates


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Decided to drop the insulin as we booked a holiday in 6 weeks time, so gone into cutting mode, aiming for 8% body fat.

Dropped Insulin, test 400 and EQ. Switched to super rip at 1.5ml eod, ECAs, T3 and Clen.

HIT cardio eod as well.

Still running peptides, and dropped carbs a lot lower.

Plan is to run for 8 weeks, then 6 weeks var and test.

Then 2 months cruise before bulking for 9 months, maybe competing next September.


----------

